# Made it up Bull Gap



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

I’ve tried many times before to make it up this bill and yesterday I finally did it! 3 times!!!!!


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Good for You!!


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Looks fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Mio/Rose City area? If it's the same bulll gap I'm thinking of used to run my 350 warrior up there over 20 years ago. And once again if it's the same one I believe at that time it may have been off limits...


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Kind of like Grim hill years ago. It went from a steep hill to a sandpit.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

What ya riding ? Camped there last year, hill isn't anything nearly what it used too be when I was a kid and we rode from south branch all the way over. Was a party mecha back then. Kinda glad it wasn't this time since we had a bunch of rascals


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Yes Bill Gap is in the Mio area -had a blast yesterday and today!! My hubby is on an old Honda CR250 and mine is a 2020 CF moto 500 (I call her my Horse since she’s a lot cheaper than a real horse lol) Buzzed around Mack Lake today - tomorrow not sure yet!!


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

JenP said:


> Yes Bill Gap is in the Mio area -had a blast yesterday and today!! My hubby is on an old Honda CR250 and mine is a 2020 CF moto 500 (I call her my Horse since she’s a lot cheaper than a real horse lol) Buzzed around Mack Lake today - tomorrow not sure yet!!


Used to run those trails back in the day good times for sure. Sometimes got the permit and camped on state land. Other times there used to be a small camp ground across from the pink store by loon lake. At that time there were also a couple small cabins for rent. Man seems like yesterday....even though I'd guess last time 1997 ish..... Brings back some good memories for sure.


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Team Camo said:


> Used to run those trails back in the day good times for sure. Sometimes got the permit and camped on state land. Other times there used to be a small camp ground across from the pink store by loon lake. At that time there were also a couple small cabins for rent. Man seems like yesterday....even though I'd guess last time 1997 ish..... Brings back some good memories for sure.


Looks like someone bought the Pink Store!! It’s been closed forever!


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

JenP said:


> Looks like someone bought the Pink Store!! It’s been closed forever!


Was nice for supplies that's for sure. Also the gap as I remember it back then kinda had two sides an up and a down. Split with a small strip of land at the top. On the way back down it was more or less all brakes and slide down in the sand until ya felt comfortable enough and let er rip the rest of the way down.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

JenP said:


> Yes Bill Gap is in the Mio area -had a blast yesterday and today!! My hubby is on an old Honda CR250 and mine is a 2020 CF moto 500 (I call her my Horse since she’s a lot cheaper than a real horse lol) Buzzed around Mack Lake today - tomorrow not sure yet!!


Black Lake is Nice!
Enjoy Your Ride!


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Martin Looker said:


> Kind of like Grim hill years ago. It went from a steep hill to a sandpit.


What a difference today.


----------



## rambo (Jan 28, 2004)

Had a place in Glennie, first ran that hill in 86 on my 350 warrior. Doesn't seem that long ago, used to be able to ride the berm on the roads too.


----------

